# The adventures of Peter Cartier Rabbit!



## holtzchick (Nov 6, 2011)

Peter, 

My pride and joy. He's not much of a cuddler, nor does he enjoy being touched at all but I still enjoy watching him hop about the apartment. I love the way he runs up to me because he thinks I have a treat for him in my hands, I love how he jumps into his cage whenever I'm near because he knows he'll get a treat for it. I love the look on his face whenever I give him a treat because its the only time he lets me pet him and the fact that its the only time he tolerates the petting. I can't describe the love I have for him. My boyfriend doesn't believe that he understands me at all but deep down I know he knows exactly what I mean. 

Its sad to think I almost gave up on this little guy when he was being so stubborn but I didn't want him to end up in a bad home or being passed around. I'm happy to have him and I can't imagine my life without him.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 6, 2011)

et:


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 6, 2011)

PICTURE><
^


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 7, 2011)

As I was feeding Peter apples earlier, I thought that he looked so adorable and like a savage finding food for the first time I decided to take some pictures.... So after I checked out the pictures I immediately thought of a picture I had seen on the site before... oh peter peter peter. I love you. :hearts


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres the picture I got off this site (by the way, cutest picture ever!!) 


And heres the picture of Peter eating his apples (God I Love Him!)







Snack time is the *ONLY *time he will ever tolerate me petting him, touching him, or having him on my lap, so therefore he eats quicker! lol!!


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love his color!

Careful with those fingers!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 8, 2011)

He's a cutie--that's one of the pictures on my screen saver, as we thought that little cookie thief was adorable.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 8, 2011)

same here! I can't get enough of that picture it makes me smile everytime.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 8, 2011)

I went to a pet store in Hamilton today and I saw the CUTEST dwarf Hotots !!! My dad thought it was the cutest thing also.. then I thought of Peter and maybe having jealousy, then I thought about fair and unfair treatment... it's no secret that I spoil Peter to bits, so I figured the other bunny would feel left out, and then I thought of an extra spay or neuter, litter training, all the work with bonding... all the extra space... and extra time that I don't have, I only really have enough time to give Peter proper roaming time and attention in the evening so I decided against buying it. Still, even though I know I cannot have another bunny.. I can't help browsing other sites and looking at pictures of other peoples bunnies!! They're so irresistible to the eye lol. I love the intelligence... they look cute and innocent, but really they are so clever and I find sly at times... kind of like me hehehe. No... but seriously I am addicted to looking at other bunnies as well and other pets even though its too big of a responsibility at this point for fear that I definitely don't have enough space in my apartment for say a puppy or a kitten or even another bunny and then factor into that training no way.... animals are not disposable but it doesn't hurt to look


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 10, 2011)

So.... I decided to step into HomeSense today because well.. you can never get enough stuff for the house right?! Anyways. I ended up buying Peter a pet bed because I noticed him always laying on my laptop case when I let him out he kind of soiled his other pet beds that I had pre-neuter so I just threw them out and figured he didn't want a bed anyways. As soon as I put it out for him he was curious and jumped right in... he looks adorable, its so big and he's just a tiny thing. The only thing I ever buy anymore is I feel pet supplies, I've completely stopped thinking about myself when it comes to shopping now... I am officially a bunny slave


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 11, 2011)

Today I devoted my whole day to pets... First thing I did this morning was go pick up some vegetable scraps from the grocery store and then I went and somehow my lovely house of 3 turned into my lovely house of four... (if I count my boyfriend 5)... Now I have Peter, my birdy Picasso and introducing Penelope my African Pygymy Hedgehog!!  

I wanted the boys to have a friend that they wouldn't be territorial with so I figured a hedgehog would be okay since they are kind of timid. I built her a C&C cage since I had them leftover from the one I never made for Peter so she's just getting used to that... she seems like a social one


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 12, 2011)

Peter seems to really love his bed! That's so cute.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I knew he would need one because his other two were gone. My boyfriend said I was wasting money because he wasn't going to like it... haha. Imagine his reaction when he saw Peter sit in it the whole night. I love being right


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

I realized I forgot to post a picture of Penelope last night...


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

All stocked up for the winter season!  I went to the petstore today and bought Peter the largest bag of both litter and timothy hay & pellets! He's finally gonna switch over.. I've been putting it off for a while but amen to that now. He's been so good since his neuter! I cleaned his litter box and while I was replacing it and his food dishes he was so good and calm just out laying around then as soon as I put the food and litter in his cage he hopped in and went straight to his litter box and then ate like a madman! (sometimes I feel like he eats as if I starved him lol). He's soo mellow now and even though he's not cuddly I still find him such a sweetheart!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 13, 2011)

Peter was going nuts last night! I had him freeroaming and then I also had Penelope in my lap with the lights turned off and he kept jumping up on the the couch and sitting in my lap?! (never sits on me... ever..) I found this odd, he was so curious about Penelope, it was cute! Now he's just sitting beside her cage, I think he likes not being the only ground animal? lol. I built her an NIC habitat and it's beside Peter's cage. Of course I have to include a picture


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm. It seems like it's been a while that I've posted on here.... I've been super.. what's the word I'm looking for... I guess you could say scatterbrained lately. I'm in over my head. I had my dad move in with my boyfriend and I a few days ago because he didn't think he needed an apartment anymore since he's going back to Europe in a few weeks... it's not that he moved in with me... it's all the stuff he moved into my place! Organizing was a nightmare!... not only that.. I now realize how much Peter has suffered since we got Penelope considering that I had to move her into our bedroom because my dad couldn't sleep either. She's *SO *loud at night on her wheel, I swear she could just keep chasing that impossible dream lol. I've been trying to fix it but since she moved into my room it's been barely any sleep and my poor boyfriend is probably so frustrated (he's too nice to say anything) but he knows that I love her so much.... Ahhh no one understands the love that I share for my animals (although according to some threads, I'm sure quite a few of you on here do ). Peter seems back to normal now that he and my father are getting a good nights sleep... lucky them! I'm on a hunt to find a super quiet wheel, until then I have covered her wheel with like a rug/carpet made with felt like material so that I can't hear her little paws running and I've also put some Vaseline on the middle so it doesn't really squeak.... Fingers crossed I get some good sleep tonight!!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 19, 2011)

This morning while watching Peter eat, I thought to myself, wow... his coat is SO shiny! I think it's getting even shinier since I've started feeding him Timothy pellets/hay... maybe a figment of my imagination?! clearly because I had time to watch Peter eat so vigorously this morning, one could incur that I had a boring day... actually if I were to sum it up, I'd say it was the most boring day of this year thus far. My boyfriend started a new job and worked all day, and my father was out helping friends prepare for a birthday party all day... I'd say i've been alone for the past 12 hour. Considering I'm always with atleast 1 person, it was a complete nightmare! Peter was also as bored as ever, he just stayed in his cage even though I left it open for him the whole day. Waiting for better days soon. (Atleast I got in the latest Gossip Girl episodes! I'm a sucker for that show.)


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 24, 2011)

As my reputation precedes me, I have done yet another DIY project! I ended up buying like an antique buffet&hutch and completely removed the shelving and replaced the backing with whiteboard, I then removed the top board and I made some ventilation. I had a fake tree around so I took it apart and made a fantastic birdcage with it! I think it looks fantastic!  I've had this in mind for a while but wanted to complete it before Christmas as a present for my lovely little Picasso. I definitely need to upload a picture once he's all settled in. Ah, I guess there's not much going on in my life (go figure), I can't believe that at 19 I feel 40!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!  (yes I know, its Christmas eve!) I've been sooooo busy lately! I'm especially busy doing some cooking for our traditional dinner today but I thought I would sneak in a quick minute for posting... Peter is a doll!! I ate an apple with him yesterday and he was actually sitting beside me on the couch not minding pets! He was also extremely calm while I was clipping his nails... I suppose the bonding process really does work in the long term! I feel bad I didn't buy him anything for Christmas.... it's weird because I always splurge on Peter but I feel like he already has everything  Although I will bake him some special christmas cookies and decorate them like little santas!! As for my other animals, I already have Picasso transferred into his new cage, and bought him an avian lamp that simulates daylight! He simply adores it. I took a trip down to pet smart and bought Penelope a cage yesterday... it took me 3 hours to set up :\ but it was well worth it in the end she does enjoy it I'm sure. I don't understand how it was easier for me to clip Peter's nails but Penelope was soo difficult I left those for another day! Anyways, time to start cooking.... Can't wait to eat all the delicious food tonight.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 27, 2011)

Awhh... sooo... I got Penelope a new set up today because I just can't go into a Pet Store without buying something for my little dolls!!! I also took a bunch of pictures because my apartment looked soo nice and clean it seemed like a good opportunity to take pics of all my lovely pets! 

AND OF COURSE...PICTURES...enjoy.

PENELOPE's New Cage! 









Picasso in his happy habbitat!! ^^^^



And OBVIOUSLY I can't post pictures without my baby Peter!!!
Awh poor guy was noming his food because I couldn't remember whether or not I fed him today (just incase I fed him again so I guess if I did... he eats twice lol... fat little bunny!)







I love my boyfriend for allowing me to keep so many pets... even though he disliked the idea at first I know he love em all equally now.. He spoils little Picasso to bits and feeds him vitamins EVERY morning!! haha. 

Anyways HAPPY HOLIDAYS everyone!! What did YOU buy for YOUR pets this season?!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 28, 2011)

After my last post, Peter decided to be adorable and we had a little Christmas shoot (after Christmas of course :/) 

Pictures!!!!! 

















His still shot lol....






But.... then he ran away


----------



## wendymac (Dec 28, 2011)

All your little ones are cute! Can you litter train hedgehogs like a rabbit? I love Peter's still shot...he's cute!!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank You, he was being VERY good yesterday!... You CAN litter train hedgehogs but you really need to watch them closely in order to do so its difficult for some of them to grasp as they're not entirely intelligent lol.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

You have adorable pets!! I love the pics of Peter eating apple, in his pet bed, and under the xmas tree! Welcome to the world of bunny slavery!!!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL.. Thank You, 
I agree they are all lovely little buggers BUT they are so concerned with themselves, they remind me of cats, they WILL snuggle but on their own terms!! My boyfriend and I are thinking of the addition of a ferret because I stay at home so have ample time to give all our animals the time and attention they deserve! First I'm brushing up on my knowledge and slowly buying supplies so its not all at once. I also have an AWESOME vet by my place that specializes in exotic animals but doesn't charge crazy vet prices and does x-rays on the spot


----------



## MILU (Jan 1, 2012)

It's great to have pet friends when you have the time to stay with them. I hope your family grows bigger soon, happy new year for all of you!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you!!  HAPPY NEW YEARS! I have a feeling despite everyone worrying that it's going to be a fantastic year!! and YES... my family has gotten bigger!! Yesterday I reserved a baby Marshalls ferret and I'm going to have her delivered to me 2 weeks from now!  I've already found her a ferret nation on Kijiji for a very good price (I swear sometimes you try so hard to do something and you can't do it but when things work out they just do) I posted an ad online saying that I needed a cage to prepare for a new arrival and someone wrote me back in 15 minutes! Funny how that works. I trust that you and everyone else enjoyed your new years and hopefully all of the holidays!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 1, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Thank you!!  HAPPY NEW YEARS! I have a feeling despite everyone worrying that it's going to be a fantastic year!! and YES... my family has gotten bigger!! Yesterday I reserved a baby Marshalls ferret and I'm going to have her delivered to me 2 weeks from now!  I've already found her a ferret nation on Kijiji for a very good price (I swear sometimes you try so hard to do something and you can't do it but when things work out they just do) I posted an ad online saying that I needed a cage to prepare for a new arrival and someone wrote me back in 15 minutes! Funny how that works. I trust that you and everyone else enjoyed your new years and hopefully all of the holidays!



Very cute bunny and anic: AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH you're getting/got a ferret?

:wave:you may see me around your house for some time so might as well say "Hi" so you know who I am. Also if your new ferret is gone for a couple of days don't worry! It's just she was given a cloak of invisibility but she'll take it off in about a year.:wink

Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 4, 2012)

lol okay... atleast I needn't be worried then  


Peter is officially tame  I let him out of his cage and he ran around for a bit but then he hung out with me for 20 minutes for pets!!! He barely used to let me touch him, and now I think I've finally broken through his trust barrier... I'm in such a good mood, this new year just keeps getting better and better


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow.. preparing for my little girl is taking me some time!! I decided to take up sewing last night and made ramp and floor covers for my new ferrets cage... I think it looks sooo cute! Perfect for a little girl... I'm quite proud of myself considering I did it all by hand  of course the pictures...












To be honest all this sewing has gotten pretty addictive! Now I'm thinking about what I can make for Peter Cartier... :\ I'm definitely going to be sewing up a storm till Thursday (when said ferret gets here )So excited... I love animals!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow the cage looks awesome! The sewing also looks very good!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  

I was like so happy when I finished but now I feel bored. I have WAY too much time on my hands!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay so Peter is just about becoming the sweetest thing ever! Since I got him neutered in October he's just been such a doll. He no longer chews on cables, he rarely chews on furniture, has great litter habits and allows me to give him massages for like half an hour sometimes longer, he used to freak out when anyone touched him, now he loves it. I'm going to bake him some bunny shaped cookies tomorrow and decorate them to his liking. After I'm planning on building him a roof so his cage is completely covered for when my girl gets here. After yesterday I've mastered the art of sewing and decided to sew a cube! I think its awesome considering it was done by hand, she's going to love it! Here's a picture with my lovely boyfriend modeling it for me


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow~!~ Again awesome!
jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! It just about took me 5 hours but well worth it! I really want to sew Peter something and at least buy him some new stuff, he seems so uninterested in all his toys, perhaps I should regularly rotate his toys so he doesn't get bored?!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Awhhh..... I just got news that the place where my fuzzy is coming from (about 5 hrs north from me) is expected to get 30 cm of snow  The pet store owner said he's bringing her and all the other animals from delivery home tonight in hopes that the road will be in okay conditions tomorrow but if not he said he's going to come Saturday instead, AHH I can't wait that long!! :\ I've already waited 2 weeks and gotten everything ferret proofed. I really really hope that he will be okay to drive down here tomorrow.... FINGERS CROSSED!!ray:


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 12, 2012)

Everything worked out for me today!!!  I got my fuzzy first thing at 11 am!!! I was so excited to have her home. Even better, when I was speaking with the owner of the pet shop he claimed that she was very friendly and had a big angora right next to her cage that she had no problem with what so ever. He said she's got quite the good temperament (I asked him to hold the one with the best temperament for that reason ) At first, Peter Cartier was a little skittish because he couldn't see me putting her in her cage but he knew she was there so he marked his territory and pooped all over his cage and sprayed as well rather than going in his little box. I didn't mind, I just quickly cleaned it up and wiped it with special odor gone spray for small animals and then I decided to let him out. He was VERY angry with me and did not approach me at all, he more so ran from me. I decided to let him be for a half hour and then bribed him with some bunny cookies... as a very hesitant bunny he took the treat from me and ran (haha, clever) but after running around for a good 3 hours he's gotten completely used to Pandora (thats what I named her) and her cage being in the same room. (of course I kept her caged and locked securely!) He is now very curious and she seems to be a sleepy little critter (the owner drove 7 hours to deliver her to me, I assume she didn't sleep much in the box :\) 

Here are some pictures of her sleeping in the cube that I made her a few days ago. 
So cute.














And here's a picture of my curious and rambunctious Peter Cartier Rabbit







Other than that, I decided to get Penelope (if you're wondering YES, all my animals' names start with the letter P ) a can of wet cat food called Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Light. She's currently on kitten food but I noticed it looks like she might have a fatty liver so I want to switch her to something healthier! My little hedgie has to go to the vet soon, so does Pandora. I also ended up buying Marshall brand ferret food because thats what she was on but I bought a bag of Ferret Evo to gradually switch her to because she looks like skin and bones!!! I got the cutest little bowls from Pet Valu, they have paw prints and ferret heads on them! Adorable!! 

Also, Not sure if anyone from my part of Ontario is reading this, but I have about a half bag of alfalfa hay and a half bag of alfalfa pellets left over and would be glad to give them to someone, they're no use for me as Peter Cartier is on timothy now.... 

I tried posting them on Kijiji under free but no one replied :\ Maybe I'll try again, they're just taking up unnecessary space for me


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 12, 2012)

AHHHHHHH! Ferret!
Jj


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww your new little girl is ADORABLE and I love love love her name!! 

Typical rabbit, Peter being jealous about the new addition!  He'll get over it soon I'm sure. 

I love reading your posts; you seem like such a happy, positive person and that's such a lovely thing these days!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow... Thanks!! You know a lot of people actually tell me I sound like a very positive person but it's kind of funny because I'm usually the one my family calls extremely NEGATIVE?! I like to call it REALISTIC  

So Peter NATURALLY got over his little hissy fit yesterday! By the end of the night he was melting like butter under my fingers lol!! He fell asleep on my bed while I was forum patrolling (my boyfriend calls me the forum troll because I'm constantly lurking on all forums!). 

As for Pandora... after extensive playtime, I realized she was deaf!!! She is almost completely (if not completely) deaf. I will take her to the vet and test the extensiveness of her ability to hear. I was very upset when I found out because I paid a lot of money for her and wanted a "normal" ferret, but after it really set in, I was okay with it because its not HER fault she's deaf! She doesn't even know any different, she really does act like any ferret but I think she's actually more intelligent (she catches on quickly) and SUPER cuddly because of it! The only difference I notice is that she's not scared of anything (especially the vacuum, score!) and she doesn't like playing with noisy things that other ferrets like such as crinkly bags and jingle balls, she's more of an explorer.... I think I have a theme going here with my animals' personalities!! :s Such as... Peter *CARTIER* Rabbit, he's such a little explorer and he rarely will sit still, Penelope is also an explorer and so is Picasso, none of them are as affectionate as I would like them to be, Peter is getting there, but Pandora is actually extremely sweet and did cuddle and fall asleep in my arms yesterday!

Heres another picture I managed to snap of her right before she mowed her food...







I already informed the pet store owner that she's deaf, just so he knows but I'm definitely keeping her. Shes such a cutie!!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

This forum is SOOO addictive! Sometimes I get on here to write my blog and a thread happens to catch my eye... so I start reading posts and then naturally I comment and it goes that way from thread to thread lol. 

My household is coming along very nicely, all animals are getting all the deserved independent attention and soaking it in like sunshine  Specifically I also noticed that I can leave Peter in my room (he LOVES falling asleep under my bed) with the door closed and have Pandora out in the other room without the two interfering with one another... that way Peter and Pandora can both have extended out of cage hours! 

Peter is SUCH a sweetheart and he's coming around more and more I've noticed now, I can trust him while I'm taking a nap to be out in the apartment without having to worry that he'll chew something or get into somewhere he's not supposed to (not likely considering this place is proofed like a jail LOL) and his favorite activity is to spend time in MY room... I'm not sure why, maybe because when I moved in I didn't want him going in my room under the bed so I used to put a pet gate in the doorway to keep him out, so NOW anytime the gate is away he takes every minute he can to stay in my room. I also realized that even if he's under the bed and I call him from the living room he will come out and come check out why I'm calling him because he's so trained now its just natural to him. That being said, I definitely don't have a problem with him in my room, especially since he got neutered I don't have to worry about him going to potty on my bed. As a matter of fact when I'm awake and forum surfing he usually sleeps on some part of my bed while I'm typing away and as a matter of fact he looks EXTREMELY comfortable at the moment  When I'm on the phone on my bed he gets very curious and comes up to me and comes for pets...

I think I may try to introduce him and Pandora soon. They have their cages next to each other (totally secured) so they have each others' scent. They don't mind one another when they walk up to the cage to sniff and because Pandora is deaf (maybe not the reason) I find she is actually quite a gentle ferret and really just wants to explore rather than being super hyper. They MAY just get along. 

Clearly I'm not going to leave them in a room and say "hey guys you stay here for a couple of hours and we'll take it from there" LOL. But I'm planning on buying a play pen the fabric ones with the top covers and put one or the other in there while the other one is free road and see how they react to eachother that way at ground level. I would NEVER put any of my babies to risk, especially by being irresponsible... As for now, I'm working things out separately first and allowing Pandora time to settle into her new home... (oh and I also teach her rather than nipping my hands during play ONLY to nip her toys )

I love all my little critters all the same!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 14, 2012)

1. Your ferret is adorable! Being deaf means she'll just excel in another aspect like CUTENESS! 
2. Loving the names here!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> 1. Your ferret is adorable! Being deaf means she'll just excel in another aspect like CUTENESS!
> 2. Loving the names here!
> Jj



Uhhhhmm... ACTUALLY rather than JUST cuteness... apparently they're extremely intelligent and cuddly  They can learn sign language if properly taught and do all tricks that other ferrets can too. 

Yeah... when I got my bird Picasso, I just thought it would be cute to go with a P because it really suit him (He's very green and colorful like a painting). When I got Penelope, I was planning on naming her with a P but not necessarily then when I got her the girl was like "oh well she doesn't really have a name, I wanted to name her Penelope, but a hedgehog named Penelope seems kind of odd" I thought the name was adorable so that stuck.... naturally Pandora just followed suit, but I also thought of Pandora's box and beauty and she sure is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 14, 2012)

And here I thought Peter's middle name was of the diamond variety, not the explorer.  LOL! 

Looks like the little lady is settling in very nicely. Did the store owner get back to you once you told him she was deaf?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 14, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> *JjGoesBounce wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 1. Your ferret is adorable! Being deaf means she'll just excel in another aspect like CUTENESS!
> ...


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> And here I thought Peter's middle name was of the diamond variety, not the explorer.  LOL!
> 
> Looks like the little lady is settling in very nicely. Did the store owner get back to you once you told him she was deaf?


LOL... no its definitely like the explorer!! First day I got him he wouldn't come near me but was OH so curious to get on his hind legs and explore. 

Actually he didn't get back to me more so I think he ignored my email :\ SO then I called the actual store and I told him. Then he proceeded to tell me (honestly) how many ferrets he sold last year (I think it was over 250 !!) and he said I was the first one to say my ferret was deaf.... maybe he was telling the truth, a lot of people that buy them impulse buy so maybe they didn't even notice its hard to notice it but I don't know. Then he said that he would call Marshalls and ask them about it personally and said that if that was the case he wouldn't be ordering any more fancy white coloured ones and just stick to the dark ones, he said he would've thought that Marshalls checked them since they come with a health guarantee (which they do, but it costs too much money and takes too much time to test them for deafness individually). He said he has a fuzzy at the store that he could give me instead and he would send her back to Marshalls then after I told him that I was keeping her he said oh okay, Marshalls would most likely put her down so it's good that she's got a good home with you. He also told me that I should call Marshalls and ask for some merchandise in exchange because I want to keep her but I also have a *$150 guarantee on genetic defects* and to let them know that I'll be taking her to the vet to check for deafness and for them to cover those costs as well. He told me to keep him posted because he's really curious. 

Now... being a person that sold so many ferrets its HARD to say if he was telling the truth or not, I think he just wanted to make a sale (he also told me there was food in the box to get her through the night and when I opened the box there was a tiny handful of those that I could collect :\ but then again she was travelling for 8 hours) He seemed like a nice guy, he was very friendly and handled it well but like I said a sale is a sale. I think he's just uneducated about the product he's selling so maybe he just doesn't know better. 

When I got her she was also skinny as hell and now that she's with me she eats like a little monster LOL. I have her on a bunch of soup, getting her treats and vitamins and feed her like 3 times a day FULL bowl!! I hope she can gain some weight


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

*Whooops double post! *


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *holtzchick wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JjGoesBounce wrote: *
> ...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> *JjGoesBounce wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *holtzchick wrote: *
> ...


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 15, 2012)

... Look at Page 1. He's in the hutch with all the leaves and the light.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Picasso in his happy habbitat!! ^^^^
> 
> 
> Oh! Found it!





> Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 15, 2012)

Yesss.... now you've truly seen all my lovely animals!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

Yayz!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jan 15, 2012)

AH Ferret! She's a cutie. I wish they were legal here.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 15, 2012)

Awh, yeah I read a lot about some of the groups out there trying to spread info on ferret ownership in hopes to legalize it!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 16, 2012)

YES... looks like good news is FINALLY on the rise! Our restaurant is opening soon and I've been doing renos in it since I'd say about the end of November, they're coming to an end hopefully this week! 

I also totally put chicken wire UNDER my couch and in any spaces Pandora can get into. I spoke with Marshalls Pets today and they said if I can get a vet to fax them that Pandora is deaf, they will FULLY reimburse me for what I paid for her because I want to keep her! Thats crazy that I actually had good intentions of paying full price for a sweetheart and now I practically got her for free... except for all of her accessories, and well... its still a big shame that she's deaf  AH I feel so accomplished today for some reason. 

Happy whatever day to you.... ahahha I love that commercial on the radio.....


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you read Ferrets Underfoot? I strongly reccomend it! Hilarious and informative to ferret lovers or owners!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jan 16, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Awh, yeah I read a lot about some of the groups out there trying to spread info on ferret ownership in hopes to legalize it!



Hmmm it would be nice if they could. I would love to have one. Yet I find it unlikely it'll happen any time soon.



I've also wanted a hedgehog too. Can't have them here either :grumpy:


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 17, 2012)

Awh, now thats just crumby, ferrets AND hedgehogs?!  Well... I understand ferrets somewhat but HEDGEHOGS.... they're so harmless... they're afraid of EVERYTHING lol!! but none the less I believe they are banned as they can carry diseases and spread them, well as can ferrets... 

Jj I haven't read the book but I've read quite a few ferret handbooks. Right now I'm reading Ferrets for Dummies 2nd Edition and it's actually really good, it goes REALLY into depth about things you don' t even need to know its just cool facts as well as important info. 

I tried introducing Pandora to Peter today... It went okay actually. She didn't really mind him jumping around but when she wanted to check him out, he got freaked out so he hopped away and then she got really scared and hid. 

I think those two just need to be in a neutral environment and Panda (thats her nick name ) needs to be on a harness. 

I think it was very good for their first meeting. I was EXTREMELY cautious with both of them.


----------



## MILU (Jan 17, 2012)

I must say your cages look really good! Amazing job, congrats!! Just out of curiosity: doesn't Mr. Cartier chew it all? I hope he doesn't, because it seems like you've had a lot of hard work to do it! 
I'm sorry about Pandora's hearing, but it's good that you'll be refunded. You can use the $ to spoil her a bit more, hehe


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 17, 2012)

In all honesty... Peter Cartier does chew his cage like crazy! but I figure since its his cage and property he should be aloud to chew it... as long as he doesn't chew my furniture  Thanks for the compliments! I figure next cage I get though it'll be steel. less of a hassle to clean. Like I'll have 2 ferret nation cages... one for Peter, one for Pandora but they're quite expensive so maybe next year


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 19, 2012)

So... Pandora and Penelope are having a girls day tomorrow!!! AT THE VETS muahaahaha. No but seriously its really good for them to go see the vet so I'm happy about that. Penelope is just going to get her nails clipped though because my BOYFRIEND (who is 6'2) IS SCARED TO HOLD HER.... LOL. she's like 1/32 his size!! 
Pandora however is going to be tested for her degree of deafness and maybe get a check up tomorrow depending on what the vet decides whats best for him to do, he definitely doesn't want to do too much with her so as not to stress her out. 

As for me I've been running around like a crazy person with these restaurant renos (I am also helping in the reno and am the sub-contractor here) so I've been there for like 14+ hours both yesterday and today. I'm SO exhausted when I get home but I still make time for all my animals to have out of cage time and bonding time. If I'm super pooped I will cut each animals out time to 2-3 hours instead of 4, again I'm not always this busy and I'm not super woman. On top of all that I'm getting sick and that really sucks because I have a vocal project coming up that I want to work on and well... if my throat is not in the condition to perform I'm assuming my project passes me by which would REALLY be a shame. I've gotta take it easy, I'm drinking tons of tea but I think the real cause is staying in the restaurant all day, all tuckered out, and its cold... I'm partly doing installations on the roof with the hood exhaust fan motors so I've got to stay in the cold for a little bit. 

On the upside PETER DID BINKY 500'S TODAY!!  It's been a while since I've seen him do a real binky because of the parquet so he jumped on my bed and went NUTS. I've decided to let him on my bed BUT only supervised I'm never leaving him unsupervised in my room again! BLEH only if I feel like washing all my sheets from pee!!! 

ANYWAYS.. I'm so tired, just thought I would get the good, the bad and the messy in while I have some time...

CIAO.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 19, 2012)

OKAY... clipping hedgehog nails may seem like the IMPOSSIBLE at this point in time! While at the vets we couldn't get Penelope to uncurl and stop huffing!! I put her in a little water, which worked at first but it was still definitely not like being in a tub of water.... so her nails remain long.... I think I'm just going to get fed up and suck it up and clip her all on my own! I can't stand to see her being neglected (I say neglected because I want to give her the best of care!!) she NEEDS her nails clipped! 

As for my little Panda, she did exceptionally well. She's a good weight, active, playful and she got her ears cleaned as well! Now the vet didn't want to do any official testing until she's 4 months because first off he thinks that maybe her inner ear hasn't yet had the chance to develop and that any testing using special equipment might damage her hearing further so he will consult a specialist this week about it. However, he does have the feeling that she can hear in her left ear, its just a matter of to what degree.... I guess I will find out sooner or later! 

Peter was resting on my lap on the couch today enjoying a huge dose of vigorous petting  Slowly but surely I'm getting him more comfortable with being touched and pushing his comfort zone so that eventually he will love flopping down beside me (maybe not but hey, I can try ) It's just the cutest thing ever.... hmm.. why must the cutest animals be the most destructive!! I came into my room the other day to find he bit my phone cord in half (it wasn't plugged into the wall luckily), So I fixed it myself and it works just fine, but now I have a tainted cord lol... ah but thats the responsibility of owning an animal, you must keep anything valuable out of reach or put away if you don't wish it to be chewed, scratched or broken! Sometimes it's just that we're soo close I forget that he's a bunny...... I always say my boyfriends part bunny so I'm definitely used to living with buns!!! 
:running bunny


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 22, 2012)

I was awakened by the sound of my phone this morning. Who would've called if not the vet. Apparently he spoke to two small animal/exotics specialists that have worked in the field for 10 and 15 years.... He said that one of them was surprised Pandora was not all white even though she was deaf and that the other said they had read about the Waardenburg Gene in ferrets but never had actually had a patient come in with it... This actually does not sound too promising that they're considered "specialists" and barely know about it.... I do like the veterinarian because he is willing to learn about small animals and exotics and will be attending upcoming exotics seminar in NY soon enough but for now I think its best to take both of my beauties to someone with more experience just in case?! I mean I'm confident if there were an emergency the vet would figure it out, he is an ER vet and does receive ferrets occasionally and has saved the lives of many animals that other vets refuse to operate on because they're worried the animals will die. Maybe I can keep him as well as acquire another vet for them... I'm actually specifically referring to a vet for Penelope because with hedgehogs someone needs to know exactly what they're doing, hedgehogs are very temperamental and difficult to handle if someone has very little experience with them. They're aren't like any other pets I've ever had, perhaps its just Penelopes personality that makes her so this way and others could be slightly more docile. 

I did manage to give Penelope an oatmeal bath yesterday because I was concerned about her dry skin, she's not losing any quills or scratching so it's not mites and other than that she's pretty active. I think it's just the dry air and a combo of too much heat possibly. Her skin looks better today but she's still grumpy and I STILL can't clip her nails  I think I'm just going to pay someone off of kijiji who knows what theyre doing or I will just make a vet appointment with a Hedgie savvy vet and get them to do it as well. 

I snapped some photos of Pandora while she was having some playtime! She's SLOWLY ...(and I mean VERY SLOWLY) catching on to using the litter box when she's out of the cage, I guess she's got a short attention span with being so young and I definitely can't expect so much from her in just a short week.... 

All my critters have YEARS to go and live healthy long loving lives with me and I'm going to make sure all are well trained (I know I sound naive) .... Picasso and Peter are very well trained surprisingly, I leave their cages open relatively all day and Picasso won't fly anywhere he'll just do a lap around the living room and get back on his perch to bask in the light! Peter just either goes under my bed or spends time with me and gets groomed and comes for pets! He's quite the handsome gentleman!! Pandora is so young that she will catch on to the routine here and unfortunately I believe that Penelope is as tame and trained as she's going to get... I do take her out for at least 30min-1hr every night for some personal bonding time but she never does more than nap.... I want to try something new with her eventually... her life was bad but maybe she will come around one of these days... who knows?! 


Anyways heres some pictures of little Panda playing!! 

On my lap...








Mid-play and ready to pounce!!! She LOVES that cat toy to death!!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 25, 2012)

I had A NIGHTMARE of a day!! It started off with a great productive morning! I went for a long drive this morning to get a toy for Pandora and then came back for a meeting at the restaurant, everything went well and according to plan, I spoke to my father, wrote up some docs, filed some docs, let the animals out. etc. It couldn't have been more productive. 

Later on I decided I was going to leave Pandora in the washroom (which is completely ferret proofed). I snapped some pictures of her in her favorite new toy! She's soo cute!! 













She LOVED running through the tubes and dragging her toys through them!! 




*Then* I proceeded to bond with Peter in my room and he just relaxed on my floor. A truly happy bunny indeed....






I swear he is SO intelligent that he actually understands what I say... I believe it is just selective hearing that proves otherwise! 

Anyways, so my point is everyone was happy and doing well... we decided to watch a movie on and I just sort of lost track of time, when I went to the washroom to go play with Pandora she was *GONE....* I searched the whole washroom top to bottom (it's not very big and EVERYTHING was ferret proofed so that didn't help me much) and nothing, like Panda just vanished into thin air.....I then REALLY started to panic and frantically searched my apartment.... I'm thinking okay, she's deaf, if she's sleeping her likeliness of coming out is slim to none... I then made sure to move around on the floor alot and stomp.... still nothing.... After 15 minutes I just started to assume the worst and then I remembered reading that when you lose a ferret, think of the places that they would never get to and then search those places first. I asked my boyfriend to go check the robe hanging on the door because I didn't want to check, it was so quiet. 

HE FOUND HER..... nuzzled inside the sleeve!!! Then I told him to go take her out and he really didn't want to because I think he's secretly scared to hold her for too long... (I was scared that maybe she got tangled in something and strangled herself or suffocated in that time). I was literally crying, but I had to check if she was okay, THANK GOD she started moving, and she had definitely been sleeping there the whole time... What happened is she climbed up the robe liner and crawled into the sleeve but the liner wouldn't allow her to come out the bottom of the sleeve unless she chose to climb back down to the bottom of the robe. I was *EXTREMELY *relieved at that point in time and SO glad to see my fuzzy again. I then realized if I didn't find her, sooner or later she would have likely suffocated in there!! WOW... what a real eye opener, I always watch my animals when I let them out, otherwise why would I allow them out but I guess I just got sidetracked for a minute.

Either way I definitely learned my lesson (as well as many other things on the internet after I found her, p.s. did you know that a Hedgehogs heart beats at approximately 300 times a minute!) and know that no room is EVER ferret proofed.... 

At least there's a good ending to the night, and I deserve a good nights rest after that ordeal. Tomorrows just another day.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## holtzchick (Jan 25, 2012)

You know... for animals that are SO different, Pandora-Predator, Peter-Prey.... They're actually VERY similar in personality and the way that they act!! 

I love watching both of them annihilate their food in the mornings! They're both so fatty!! ALSO I found out that little fatty Cartier has been sneaking in food!! LOL.. I guess when he was out he realized where his food was and chewed holes through the bags!!! I just can't keep him away from eating!! 

AH what am I gonna do, I regulate his food he gets 1/4 cup of pellets daily with unlimited hay and the odd treat here and vegetable there and plenty of exercise although he is looking slightly trimmer than he was!!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Peter is starting to realize that he LOVES my attention (or maybe I'm just starting to realize that he loves it lol) and that he adores being pet and that it brings him so much joy! I've noticed that he really enjoys laying on the foot of my bed while I'm typing away at forums and he will randomly come and annoy me to pet him and if I don't he will just jump between myself and the laptop and infront of my face  :innocent

I also noticed that he LOVES when I pet him and hold a conversation with him (I usually hold conversations with all my animals, but he especially likes when I'm animated with him) because he goes NUTS running around my bed and doing binkies back and forth... I havent seen many binkies from him in this apartment because of the parquet flooring so he only really binkies on my bed unless he's REALLY excited like today where he ran off my bed around the apartment back onto my bed and so on and so forth.... Such a little sweetheart! He's becoming a true character now! I hate to say it and like to think that favorites are a bad thing but Peter really is my favorite! He likes all the simple things I do with him, he loves me for who I am as I love him, I feel like our love is unconditional even when he does something bad. 

I feel as time goes on, my boyfriend and I treat him more like a dog... something that really made me smile in silent chuckle the other day is when I was playing with Pandora in the washroom, I heard my boyfriend disciplining him by saying "bad bunny" ... I thought he peed on the bed when my boyfriend just said no, he was sneaking food from the bag because he tore a hole at the bottom. I thought it was very clever and adorable, unlike as if he were to pee on my bed again! (SO NOT HAPPENING, HE IS ONLY SUPERVISED IN MY ROOM NOW ) 

Even my entire family (who were all VERY skeptical when I brought him home, exclaiming that rabbits are dumb animals who just sit in their cage and run away...NOT) they all are SO open to rabbits now. 

My father LOVES Peter so much... I remember for the time that he stayed here with us, we would go to work in the morning, come back from a job 12 hours later dusty as heck (home renos) and rather than cleaning off, the first thing he would do is open Peters cage and get him a banana or treat to snack on!! I think that also encouraged him to get a dog because he missed the company of all my sweet critters. 

My mother has been exclaiming how he's like a dog, and that he and Pandora are both better than having dogs, they're cleaner and actually (in her words) "surprisingly loving" ... although we all LOVE my mothers dog Tyson, a Bichon Frise, he's now about 12-13, diabetic (poor thing, doing extremely well on his insulin though!), plays like a puppy still, is extremely calm and intelligent and the worlds LARGEST cuddle bug and sweetheart!! (BTW I will totally post a tribute picture to him at the end because he's so sweet and I love him dearly!)

My brother was laughing because he never ever enjoyed Peter or rabbits but was shocked that he got to pet him on his visit.. the first time he ever saw Peter, Peter cowered away into his house in his cage and wouldn't come out for anything, not even a treat. He still says rabbits are boring though *sigh* 

My sister was actually scared of Peter comparing him to a little rat but now she's actually open to coming over and having him out of the cage... she thinks hes kinda cute ahhaha  

The only one that never said a bad thing about bunnies was my boyfriend because I have a feeling the only reason he bought Peter is because I really wanted a bunny (DESPITE the fact that I asked him if he genuinely wanted a bunny or if he just wanted one because I did, my boyfriend never tells he'll do just about anything to make me happy) But even he has learned to genuinely love Peter and calls him a sweetheart too!! 

ANYWAYS... my post is long but it felt good to type for a while. 

As promised, my tribute to TYSON !!! 






^^^ my favorite picture of him, he reminds me of a lion in this picture and looks extremely annoyed as well






^^ here he reminds me of that sheepdog from Loony Toons LOL  







^^ I thought it was cool how I got him on a tongue roll, (p.s. don't mind his teeth poor thing has a lot of dental issues the vets are sorting out)






^^ of course his FAVORITE way to sleep... on his back, in between blankets and somewhere comfy, preferably all while getting attention!! LOL... he's such a little suck! (he also sleeps like this with my mother on the pillow next to her!!!) 






^^^ Quite likely his OTHER favorite way to sleep like a little pampered princess on a pillow.... You can see the cataracts in his eyes as he's only got a bit of vision left, it def doesn't affect the way he is though, he's extremely trusting of us and never gets scared. 

As you can see, this little guy is a trooper, he's been through lots of surgeries in his life, and he keeps pulling through because we always support and love him just as he loves us.... I wish I could keep him in my apartment because my mother and sister don't have much time for him he's in a playpen for most of the day with pillows and sleeps due to them working but then again sleeping is his favorite activity, always has been, I always used to say that he is like a house plant you barely know he's there!! Unfortunately I can't have him here, he doesn't get along well with Peter because he can't see too well anymore and just wants to chase Peter for that reason, he used to get along with all kinds of animals and critters. 

He is extremely intelligent and is bi-lingual (Polish and English) his most known commands are (in Polish) cuddle, speak and he LOVES to be spoken to like a baby and is all over the attention.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 2, 2012)

I suppose it has been at the very least a week since I have posted! This has been an eventful week for us as we have a guest staying with us. My boyfriend's friend whom he hasn't seen for 10 years has moved here from Prague. It's quite refreshing to meet someone that's not stuck in this North American lifestyle, I feel as though lately everyone is running around stressed, sick and still on the go, constant coffee and work. 

Since I live in Port Credit, we thought we would take him for a walk around the lake and get some good pictures. Never the less, my camera is awful quality so the only mediocre pictures I got were of the swans we saw in the lake (btw so beautiful will post a picture!). 

Poor guy is still jet lagged with the time difference and all so it's been early bedtimes for us... Last night I must have been up until 2 am on the computer which I was starting to write a blog post when my H key popped off the keyboard!!!  I ended up breaking the piece that snaps it into the keyboard but the soft key part still works... so I gave up on typing and tried to put it back on there for about half an hour LOL.... it was funny since my boyfriend was sleeping I didn't want to wake him up so I was using the light from my laptop and killed my eyes in the process 

While I was awake I did however end up making a signature for the ferret forum I'm on and it is also my desktop wallpaper.... now how do I post this as my signature for this forum? Any help on that would be appreciated. 

It seems our guest has taken quite a liking to Peter and definitely reassured me that his owner spoils him....  of course... he has been mocking me about all the animals and has called it a zoo.... I can't even go into the pet store at the mall without a comment such as "just don't come out with another one" LOL. He definitely doesn't mind sleeping with all the animals in the living room since he says its surprisingly quite clean and doesn't smell (another thumbs up for me). For someone that loves animals so much I loathe walking into someones house/apt and having a certain smell pertaining to their pets it's just unappealing to me... all my little critters are raised with cleanliness so they somewhat maintain it. I can't force them to be clean because thats just in their nature (ESPECIALLY MY LITTLE BURROWERS ) so it just means that mommy has to clean twice as often lol...

Here are a few pictures from yesterday:






The two swans which was likely the most clear picture I shot.







My failed close up... this just proves how bad the quality was last night... then again my lens won't focus properly when I do the zoom all the way.... PS ANYONE KNOW WHY THIS OCCURS? I don't understand photography and its associated properties.







Last but not least, I would love to make this picture my signature for the forum... does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can do this, I've tried inserting the link but I will try other things as well.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2012)

I took Pandora to the vet yesterday to get her vaccines and when we were all done at the vet my boyfriend said we were going to get a friend for my bird Picasso. They've become great friends surprisingly quickly and they're oh so cute! We decided to get a blue budgie and named her Prada 

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations! All pretty animals! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw! Prada is just gorgeous! What an amazing boyfriend!
Happy Valentines Day!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2012)

Awh thanks guys! Happy valentines to the both of you! I'm jealous watching those two hang out, I'm thinking it's time to try bonding Peter soon, heheh. I think he's just at that stage in his life where he's done being a little hell raiser and now he needs someone to cuddle with  Oh my I am a sap..


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm.. our guests are now gone, and the house is FINALLY spotless, ah I hate having a clutter! I've had more time for my animals so they've been all tuckered out lately. I took well over 100 pictures in the last week of them during their bonding time with me and it was so much fun! My boyfriend and I went to the pet store and bought Pandora a hot pink sweater (which she completely hates) and I bought Peter some new toys. Peter has lost some weight and now looks perfectly healthy, I'm still going to weigh him though, just to be safe. I've gained weight because our guests wanted to be "American" and decided to eat out EVERY night :\ but I'm back on my healthy craze and have been working my butt off lately with this restaurant. I'm excited for it to open in the next week after waiting since last August! I've got a few more long days of the renovation but we have passed the fire inspection and the building inspection so I guess thats what counts! 

Anyways, here are pictures of my little darlings : )





My curious Mr.Cartier! 






His fur is soo shiny 





Panda Bear in her pink sweater (for the minute she left it on!)






I thought this was the cutest picture ever! She looks like a little kitten 

So my sister just booked her vacation and my mother doesn't want to be home alone the whole time so I'm going to stay with her for a week and bring Peter and Pandora with me so they can at least get their necessary exercise everyday! I'm a little excited because I don't spend much time with my mother since she works a lot and my boyfriend will come visit once in a while. She's VERY excited for me to bring Pandora over, she loves visiting Pandora . I hope the animals adjust well, I'm leaving Peter in an Xpen while there and I'm bringing Pandora's actual cage from home. I will keep them upstairs because I don't want Tyson ( her dog) to stress them out even though he's a small little guy. Will definitely post more pictures in the next week!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

Wish you all the luck with your restaurant opening. 

Love all the pics. Pandora does look like a kitten in that pic. Love the close up of Peter. 

Have fun with Mom. Hope all goes well and you, Peter and Pandora have a wonderful visit.

K


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 26, 2012)

Awh you're such a sweetheart thank you  Ah I've been working myself to death but it will pay off soon. (hopefully) and I'm sure they will enjoy their visit to their grandmothers... lol I treat my animals like children


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 3, 2012)

Awh so this week at my mothers has been great. The animals are SO well behaved, they're such little angels! (yes... even though they are naughty at my apartment lol)

Today was a stay at home (still at my moms) kind of day since I worked like 14 hours yesterday at the restaurant with my boyfriend preparing some things for catering for a fundraiser today. We decided on making Provolone stuffed risotto balls (DELICIOUS!), small meat balls (since its sort of a grab and go thing)half beef half pork with hot tomato sauce and regular tomato sauce, chicken stikini (I'm not sure of the spelling on this one:S) and a berry mascarpone dessert! It SHOULD be amazing and I got the best dress for it too... but thats for later on today. 

So far I have made Pandora some duck soup mix, its not really duck, just a mix of ferret food, meat, egg and water (PLENTY of water to hydrate her, shes a crazy one and has been drinking her water through a blanket :\) and in the oven as we speak are some WALNUT shaped bunny cookies, I had special walnut cutouts for cookies that go in the oven and actually give a walnut texture, so I will post pictures when I'm done! Peter deserves these, he's such a well behaved bunny and he's not even stressed by my mothers dog


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Awh so this week at my mothers has been great. The animals are SO well behaved, they're such little angels! (yes... even though they are naughty at my apartment lol)
> 
> Today was a stay at home (still at my moms) kind of day since I worked like 14 hours yesterday at the restaurant with my boyfriend preparing some things for catering for a fundraiser today. We decided on making Provolone stuffed risotto balls (DELICIOUS!), small meat balls (since its sort of a grab and go thing)half beef half pork with hot tomato sauce and regular tomato sauce, chicken stikini (I'm not sure of the spelling on this one:S) and a berry mascarpone dessert! It SHOULD be amazing and I got the best dress for it too... but thats for later on today.
> 
> So far I have made Pandora some duck soup mix, its not really duck, just a mix of ferret food, meat, egg and water (PLENTY of water to hydrate her, shes a crazy one and has been drinking her water through a blanket  and in the oven as we speak are some WALNUT shaped bunny cookies, I had special walnut cutouts for cookies that go in the oven and actually give a walnut texture, so I will post pictures when I'm done! Peter deserves these, he's such a well behaved bunny and he's not even stressed by my mothers dog



Thanks you just made me hungry! Wishing you luck with your catering job tonight. Sounds like everyone will have good things to eat. 

So glad to hear all is going well with Peter and Pandora at Mom's house. Isn't it always the way, best behavior while your out. And you get strange looks because you complain they can be so bad. lol Just like children. Can't but love them though. 

K


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks! I actually didn't end up going to the catering thing, no one had the time to come pick me up and naturally I don't drive... :/ All definitely went well for the restaurant though.

Too bad I never actually complain too bad about my animals lol I guess they're just little angels in my eyes  They are my children! 

Wow, I completely forgot to upload a picture of those cookies. So as promised... You can't really see the walnut pattern to them in the picture, but I did manage to get a raisin in the centre of each cookie  Peter loves these because I dried them out like crazy so they're quite cruncy, and they have some banana in them so he's all set !! 







Here he is also begging for one  just kidding, he doesn't beg for anything... sometimes I feel like I'm the one doing the begging! 








Well we're finally back home and we couldn't be any happier. My mothers house is all carpet and frankly I think they were starting to get sick and stressed from the moving around and the dust from the carpets! You can definitely tell that both Peter and Pandora fell more secure at home here and they're more playful! 

Pandora actually got very sick at my mothers house and threw up, I think it was probably a really bad hairball so I let her out today at home and she got a lot of energy and was definitely feeling MUCH better! I'm so happy to see my kids all healthy! Peter is running around as we speak and I got some good pictures of the both of them at home 






I'm also trying to train him to stand on command... slowly but surely







I also got some adorable pictures of Panda Bear naturally!! Glad she's all better !!  
Here is a very startled Panda!! 






Also a very playful picture... she wanted to eat my camera case!






And finally her favorite pass time.... crawling into my slippers!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 6, 2012)

AWWW! Lovely pictures and lovely captions surronding b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l animals!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 7, 2012)

Recently, I've noticed Peter has made himself a quite comfortable home here. I've noticed him doing dead bunny flops throughout the day  I'm so happy that he's getting along with all the animals, and that we will have many good years together! 

I'm also happy to say that he is finally done molting! I didn't even pay attention to how long it lasted but I would say a good 6-8 months?! Is that too long? maybe he was stressed from the move and the animals before. I don't know but I'm happy not to clean up clumps of hair anymore I've also gotten him a hay rack and it seems to be much better than a dish, he's more focused on getting the hay out than eating it and its so much easier to feed that way. 

I THINK I'm going to take Pandora for a walk today because it seems warm enough, she's been quite sensitive to the cold since I've had her (I guess its because I like it so hot... ooops lol)I'll be sure to post tons of pictures later


----------



## ellay (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG I love your dog... and I think Nina has a crush on him. They even sleep the same way... it's a sign


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 7, 2012)

omg... cuteness overload... Wow. they look like twins! It's actually my mothers dog, I only get to see him once in a while, I guess this behavior must be a bichon thing! lol


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 8, 2012)

So I finally took Pandora out for her first real "nature" walk as opposed to going in the car and to the vet, store etc. She was so excited! I took tons of pictures of her digging and since I was the only one there, the pictures were kind of blurry. They're still cute as hell though! 






Look at that tail! ^^ bottle brush 







Finally after what seemed to be a long time of persuading, she finally walked on her harness. 












I swear she would dig to China if she could! It's a shame that I didn't get a picture of her with all the dirt on her face since its white she looked SO cute, naturally she was moving too much for me to get a clear shot


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

Pandora looked like she had a ball outside. Thanks so much for sharing. 

K


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 9, 2012)

You're so sweet, you're always on my blog K, so I'm now going to check out yours in a moment! I'm just always rushing, I read bits and pieces here and there though lol. 

Awh, last night we decided to go to my sisters house and have a party (naturally since she just got back from one in Cuba! lol) and I was SO INCREDIBLY HUNGOVER this morning  I can't remember the last time it was this bad, on the drive here this morning, I wanted to jump out the window (not literally) and then when I got home I had no strength to stand and felt so much nausea! It was such a chore to feed the animals which is usually a very pleasurable task in my opinion but today, I literally half-assed it and just crawled to their cages on my knees (yes it was this bad). After what seemed like an insanely long restless day in bed, (this is how to torture someone you don't like, get them really drunk LOL) I ended up waking up at 4 PM!!! I feel like a crazy sick person, so now Peter is in his favorite place under my bed, I did some cleaning and back to my good old self.... OH what a day.... 

AND on top of that, I missed one of the nicest sunny warm days we've had since I can remember but when I was in the car this morning it looked like a blizzard out! JUST MY LUCK lol


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh! Sending hugs of "betterness" your way!
Loving the animal family there!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 9, 2012)

lol! Thank you I think I got some of your "betterness" hugs because I'm feeling top notch right now! 

Sooooo.... I totally forgot Panda Bear has a vet appointment tomorrow and she's gonna get 3 needles in her little fuzzybutt! She's getting her final Distemper Vaccine, her Rabies Vaccine and a Vaccine to actually reduce any sort of reactions and shes obviously got a full exam with that too.... They say bunnies are expensive but man baby ferrets are so expensive! I've spent well over $500 in the short 2 months that I've had her on the vet alone, but at least I can ensure her health. Actually Peter is due for a check up soon, they say yearly check ups are good but I think I'd feel safer taking him in every 6 months. All the best for my bun  I can't have him getting sick, otherwise I would be a MESS. Glad to say all is good in the animal kingdom and everyone is doing their own thing, the birdies are happier than ever since they've been introduced to eachother. 

As always I would LOVE to get peter a girlfriend, but I don't have much space in my tiny apartment so maybe once my lease is up in October and we are making a steady income, I can start looking for the perfect match


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

I just love your ferret Panda. I've always wanted one, but never had the guts to get one. So I'll live through you and Panda. Love the stories and the pics. 

And Peter is just a gorgeous bunny. What a wise person to actually sit and think of your other animals before rushing out and getting Peter a buddy. I think he would enjoy it but waiting to get a bigger place will give you time to find the right one. 

BTW, those cookies really turned out good. How did your crew like them? 

And no pics of the budgies? 

K


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you  My mother has also fallen in love with Pandora but would never actually get a ferret. She's quite a little wild child. 

As for Peter, I think he is gorgeous inside and out and extremely complex. Before him, I had a Netherland Dwarf when I was 8 years old and I guess I got lucky because he was EXTREMELY social, as a child I took him down the slide with me and on long walks so for me Peter's personality was so drastic. I feel as if I have made such a huge accomplishment with establishing our bond, he has so much trust in me its crazy! 

The cookies actually turned out very dry, too dry for my liking because they're hard to portion out properly. Peter definitely loves the crunch though so I guess I can't complain  

As for the birds I'm actually surprised I haven't posted one of them yet, they're the cutest love birds  Here's a picture of Picasso and Prada cuddling... Notice how bright his feathers are compared to hers, he's green and she's blue. Hopefully her feathers drastically improve from all the vitamins. 






here's Picasso swinging on his favorite toy, I love this picture of him  






And here's Prada hanging out and basking in the light. Their cage now officially looks like a rain forest, it's adorable. 






They have actually gotten into the habit of taking long walks on our floor since Prada had her wings clipped. We don't clip Picasso's wings so he likes to make a round of our apartment every once in a while. They're just so cute together and definitely bonded!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

Definitely a huge accomplishment when you can bond with a bunny. Congratulations.

And thanks so much for posting pics of Picasso and Prada. They are absolutely beautiful. Picasso is so striking. And sweet Prada with that blue. I can't wait to see what the vitamins do for her. 

K


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah... after doing a lot of reading on social budgie behavior and body language, I am sort of down. We got Picasso a friend because the poor thing needed one, but now I am reading that if they want to lay eggs, they will even lay eggs on the floor and do not need a nesting box. If that happens, you take the eggs out and crush them into the females food for some calcium and replace them with fake eggs so she doesn't keep relaying. This part has me concerned since I feel so bad about taking the eggs away, but at the same time I don't know the first thing about hand raising babies and am certainly not a breeder! I don't want to get rid of her though, (I hope to god she turns out to be a he but I'm pretty sure her cere is turning pink) I hear there is a shot that the avian vet can give her if she does decide to keep laying eggs. She hasn't laid one yet so I'm hoping she won't, first off I think she is too young but I've seen her starting to hollow out their wooden shelter which is what they do for nesting :/ I really would feel bad about separating them! I guess that is something pet stores do not tell you. When they are young, you cannot tell the sex until they are old enough then their ceres either turn blue for males or pink/brown for females and the stores tell you that they certainly will not nest until they have a nesting box (again, not true :/) 

I guess I just have to wait and see, I am so impatient sometimes but I Peter is slowly teaching me about that lol. I love it when bunnies like to test your patience, it gives them a certain spunk.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2012)

Calm, listen to some relaxing music. Shh. There. Take out some other books on budgies or Wiki it. Just because one book says you have to crush the eggs does not mean that that's so. Try and find a budgie forum or something and tell the professionals your problem, they will probably have a better idea and if not go to your vet the very next day.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Calm, listen to some relaxing music. Shh. There. Take out some other books on budgies or Wiki it. Just because one book says you have to crush the eggs does not mean that that's so. Try and find a budgie forum or something and tell the professionals your problem, they will probably have a better idea and if not go to your vet the very next day.
> Jj



Excellent advise Jj. It is a shame that pet stores don't tell you much. They seem to be as clueless with budgies as some are with rabbits. 

K


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 10, 2012)

lol thanks guys. I've actually searched a bunch of sites and forums which is how I got my info, my vet didn't really say too much because he's not too into birds as he doesn't feel very comfortable working with them. It's really a shame that people aren't too educated in pet stores but I suppose the ones that are educated on animals study on to become vets or technicians as opposed to actually staying at the store. Although I must say a lot of the best people in the pet stores I have spoken to are currently studying either zoology, training etc. so at least thats a plus if you just happen to stumble upon them!


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterday was a better day, I spent most of the day at the restaurant doing some last minute cleaning since we're opening on Friday and I got to mingle with our vets for a little bit since they're in the same plaza and I like to bring them some food samples when I have them  They were like OH if you give us food we'll give you free vet care.. NOT lol.. but that would be nice, wouldn't it?! 

When I got home first thing I did was let Peter out, he actually laid in between my boyfriend and I while we were on the computer which I thought was super sweet. He seems a LITTLE more trusting this week after me clipping his nails a few days ago (at the time he seemed mortified, poor thing). I think we're making progress.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 22, 2012)

Stress, stress, stress and just when you think its done... MORE stress... It seems my animals and my supportive boyfriend are the only things keeping me sane! I love my little critters more than anything in the world and don't know what I'd do without them! They are so compassionate and caring, they listen without judgment and I love that they are so dependent upon my care because it reminds me that just when I've had enough, they keep me strong, they remind me that I need to be there for them and such in return are there for me. 

I can say that animals have probably been the biggest source of therapy for me within my life, they cannot inflict pain that humans can. My lovelies are my best friends and I wouldn't trade that for anything in the world :heartbeat:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 22, 2012)

*sends huge hugs*
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I need those hugs now because I feel like SUCH a BAD bunny mother!!!! I've had so much swimming around in my head that I completely forgot I had Peter's first gotch'ya day!! I can't believe it's been a year since I've had him! It feels like I've had him for longer! The funny part is, is that when I confronted him about it and said "Peter how can you ever forgive me for being so neglectful?" He just glanced back at me almost nonchalantly lol  I love Peter Cartier Rabbit!!

P.S that was NOT my full post, I just spent the last 30 min typing all the animals' situations out and it somehow didn't post"?!!? Ahh maybe next time lol.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 24, 2012)

*send even more hugs!*
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Stress, stress, stress and just when you think its done... MORE stress... It seems my animals and my supportive boyfriend are the only things keeping me sane! I love my little critters more than anything in the world and don't know what I'd do without them! They are so compassionate and caring, they listen without judgment and I love that they are so dependent upon my care because it reminds me that just when I've had enough, they keep me strong, they remind me that I need to be there for them and such in return are there for me.
> 
> I can say that animals have probably been the biggest source of therapy for me within my life, they cannot inflict pain that humans can. My lovelies are my best friends and I wouldn't trade that for anything in the world :heartbeat:


Have to agree. After past life lessons, these days I'd rather be with animals than people. 

Unconditional love with no strings attached. Does my heart good!

K

K


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 2, 2012)

Where do I begin? ... Perhaps I should add, that this restaurant, which has been an 8 month work in progress is FINALLY opened (and yes, it's nice and legal). For the past week, I have been working literal 15 hour shifts in order to get this thing off the ground. Despite my efforts, why do I feel as though I am not an asset. I am not a chef by all means (I'm scared to use knives and cut myself yesterday), I'm not enough of a people person nor am I quick enough to serve. I feel like a guinea pig. :/ My boyfriend and his partner will be reaping the rewards and I'm happy for them, at the end of the day I however fail to feel satisfied with myself. 

On one end, I am happier with the longer hours because this has caused me to realize I have less time to spend with the lovelies and so I have thought of alternate ways for them to get all their necessary daily exercise. Peter is now officially part free range and roams around out of his cage the entire day. I must say I am SO surprised with how good he is and he is so much more welcoming when I come home! Pandora, well, as soon as I get home I let her out and spend as much time with her as I can, although she's been bored and depressed with me as well as of late. She's quite lonely I've noticed and she needs a friend. When the restaurant picks up, more income, more steady hours, I will surely get her a friend and a cage mate, and would like to also buy all my lovelies new cages.  

I'm not sure what I am doing at the moment to be honest, but I did get an offer from my bf's partner's sister to be a hair model for her salon. When I refused because I wanted to grow my hair, she wouldn't take no for an answer and even offered to give me hair extensions to compensate! lol! I don't get it. Last year I did some hair modeling for a salon in Toronto and it was pretty fun, I ended up with hot pink short and modern hair, it was edgy and I have awesome pictures from it. Maybe the trick is to take every opportunity because you never know where it will lead, I just don't understand why of all people, those near me seem to see something in me that I just can't see myself. They all claim I have a good energy about me even when I am in low spirits. I suppose I won't know until I try. 

Next time I have a moment, I swear to post pictures! I have to be up early, but wanted to update my blog a little bit.


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm I should have trusted my gut from the beginning. I decided this morning that I was going to have an open chat with my boyfriends partner regarding my involvement in this restaurant and sure enough I was right. His partner had no intentions of having me involved and I was simply a burden to them. On the up side this has pushed me to go into a direction that I actually enjoy and starting tomorrow I'm volunteering at the lovelies' veterinary clinic  

I wish I could actually apply for a job there but for personal and financial reasons I never finished any sort of secondary/post secondary education, maybe things will pick up for me eventually though. I have good intentions, its just the world around me that seems to look right through them. Since I love animals so much, I figured I would rather be happy volunteering to work around them than be stuck making money in a job I can't stand. 

I received news today that on my ferret forum, Pandora has been named ferret of the month for April which I was quite happy to hear. All my little dears are doing wonderful today and I spent most of last night cleaning them up so I'm guessing they're feeling fantastic!


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahhh!! quick update!! I checked the ferret rescue near me and they have a 4 month old stray girl that seems to be quite friendly in their care. Looks like Panda Bear may have a friend sooner than I thought  !!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Ahhh!! quick update!! I checked the ferret rescue near me and they have a 4 month old stray girl that seems to be quite friendly in their care. Looks like Panda Bear may have a friend sooner than I thought  !!!!!


Wishing you luck in obtaining this little girl. And bonding this little girl to Panda Bear.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yay yay yay! Hoping all goes miraculously! And even if the people can't see your kind heart, the animals can.
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I got a reply back from the rescue, there is still a socialization period that she needs to go through in order for her to be adoptable which is fine by me I asked that they keep me updated through this process. 

I went to the vets office today and my vet only works from Thursday till Sunday so no one else in the office has any clue about what I was talking about when I asked to volunteer. My vet told me I was allowed to volunteer any time but then again he's got a totally CRAZY sense of humor lol. That's okay.

I took a SUPER long walk today, just to take a look in my area for businesses and to see where I can potentially work. I realized two things. 1) There are a TON of office and retail spaces to lease and 2) My area seems to have a huge cultural and recreational sector. SO I have decided that I am going on my own business venture. After giving much thought to it and researching, I am applying for a government grant for young entrepreneurs and would like to form strong alliances with those in the non profit and small business sectors within my community. 

I actually discussed the idea (which I won't share so I don't jinx myself) with my family and they thought it was a feasible and competitive idea to bring into the market. I swear I felt like I had an epiphany  I immediately went to the library and got a few books on investments, entrepreneurs AND writing business plans and have already gathered some statistics from statistics Canada to back up my ideas. On the plus, my mother also directed me to the Canadian Federation of Independent business and I have also looked into attending some local business networking meetings in my community as well. By the end of this month, I hope to have my business plan well prepped after learning some information from these resources in these next few weeks. 

Peter couldn't be happier (I'm sure this has nothing to do with me LOL). He was doing binky 500's last night on my bed since I decided he's got enough trust in me to play a little rough with him now, I started flipping him on his back. CUTEST thing EVER.


----------



## holtzchick (May 5, 2012)

It has been quite a while! Wow. I didn't realize its been more than a full month since my last post! 

A lot of changes happened since the last time I was on here. Well. For starters, my boyfriend and I made the decision to adopt Penelope out since we knew she wasn't getting the fullest out of her life here. We loved her, took amazing care of her, and thought she was cute as a button but when it came down to it, we were both just too afraid of her. 
A girl who used to run an exotic rescue adopted her along with all her things and this girl is not afraid of her at all! My poor Penelope was with us for a good 8 months and we we were too afraid to touch her with our hands because we didn't think she was well socialized. I watched this girl just reach in to her cage and pet her like nothing lol! 

Now Penelope is out of her cage for a few hours daily, apparently she loves chin rubs and does not mind other animals! I am happy we made this decision because I think it is the best thing that could've ever happened to her! 

THEN, since I was always complaining how Pandora was so lonely we got her a friend!!! We bought Pippa (who is now 1 year 5 months old) from a girl in Toronto that was moving back to south Korea. She is HUGE! She is also the biggest suck ever! I know these guys just want to chase Peter around lol (not gonna happen). 

As for my Mr. Cartier, he is getting to be quite the handsome devil! He is also a cheeky little bugger and spends most of his days with me on my bed! I love that all of my animals can still co-exist with each other... 

I decided that since I like to post so many pictures that I would open up a photobucket account. 

So, I know you're dying to see pictures. Voila! 

















and last but not least heres of video of my two new losers playing together


----------



## holtzchick (May 29, 2012)

Much has changed yet again since my last post! 

This time, it was a full on life change. I broke up with my boyfriend after 2 years since something was missing, I found that there was too much compromise from both parties and it still was not working. I moved back into my mothers place, along with Peter Cartier and Pandora & Pippa. I also went to get my drivers license *I'm doing so well * and am getting a job at a pet store down the street (sells food only, no pets) since I figured I would start with something I love to do. It's been a crazy month, lots of organizing, but things will be better. 

I am still friends with my ex (it is definitely not impossible to stay friends!) I don't take any offence to anything that happened in our relationship and I know I deserve 100x better, no hard feelings. 

Last night I kept Peter out for the whole night and woke up to him on my bed sleeping with me, it was so cute! Definitely lots of bonding time going on! I'm not sure how to secure the bottom of him hutch now since I had to minimize it to the original size since theres not much space in this room. I had to replace one of the floor pieces I tossed but I find if my ferrets are determined enough, they can climb into the cage SO I need a permanent solution for that. I was thinking of just putting some C&C cubes around the perimetre of the hutch until I figure it out.


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2012)

[align=center]What's going on with Peter? Patiently waiting for your next blog update!

~Preston[/align]


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, Peter, I don't know what to say. Just as always he is my spoiled rotten little bunny. Living in his bunny condo, doing what he wants whenever he wants. He is finally allowing me to pet him and pick him up when necessary but I don't want to clip his nails yet again because I don't want to jinx it! I don't enjoy being on Peter's bad side! 

I'm not sure if you read my post in the forums section but I just found a stray bunny and it turns out to be female. Once she is spayed I can finally bond her to Peter. I'm so happy because I do not believe it is right to keep an animal solely on it's own. I never gave it much thought although upon seeing my two bonded ferrets and how they do everything together, I would love to see Peter bonded with a bunny. 

I have decided to name her Phoenix. I hope they will be the best of friends. It is still months away before the can be an introduction but I am pretty hopeful. Poor Peter is outnumbered. My animal kingdom is now 3 girls 1 boy. I need to get a male ferret just so Peter doesn't feel like the only male in the house lol. Although if I get another ferret, I don't know what I'd name him. It's gotta be a "P" name. Hmmm.... Phillip perhaps. Either or. 

Things have been going well I suppose. I started my job at the pet store. It's actually better than I thought because now I don't feel like spending all of my money in the store. I realized now that I am working a lot and just trying to save money to move back out. I mean I love my family loads and am grateful that they were there when I needed them most but I need my own space. I am also looking at getting a second job just to help out. I'm very hopeful for the good times ahead. I just wish I had better luck with friends and relationships. It's difficult to meet people that would like to stay in touch. Surprisingly once again, my only true friend is my ex, it's been weird lately. It's hard because his family just came to visit him from Sweden and so I met them yesterday. It was extremely difficult to listen how much they've heard about me and how much they enjoy my company etc etc. I also loved their company and although I don't need to be in a relationship with him to maintain contact with them, it still hits a soft spot. 

Things can happen when you least expect them to. I also find that if you take the time to speak less and listen more, you will infer much more from circumstances in your surroundings. 

Preston, thank you for your interest in my blog! I hope I didn't bore you to death, it's just been a while since I've updated! 

I swear there will be more picture updates soon!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 23, 2012)

How is everything going?
Glad you found a bunny bondee!
For the male ferret how about Prince?
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, JJ surprisingly, NEVER thought about the name Prince! Thanks!! I will put it in my names to use list I love it! 

I'm doing great, how is everything with Pembrooke and yourself? Are you still keeping up with the writing? You are fantastic at it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 24, 2012)

holtzchick wrote:


> Wow, JJ surprisingly, NEVER thought about the name Prince! Thanks!! I will put it in my names to use list I love it!
> 
> I'm doing great, how is everything with Pembrooke and yourself? Are you still keeping up with the writing? You are fantastic at it!


Pedro, Percy, Pluto, Pongo and Peace!
Pembrooke and Dandelion are doing incredibly well! Definetly trying to keep up with the writing and thank you so much! That actually means the world to me!
Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 24, 2012)

Loved reading thru your blog. You have quite the zoo! I know nothing about birds and hedgehogs so it's cute to see some things about them.

Peter sounds like a little doll. Intelligent and opinionated and so sweet. I love his color!

For your next male 'p' pet name may I suggest Paxton or Pilot?


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 27, 2012)

Awh thank you! No, I think Jj said it all, I'm sticking with Prince lol. Yeah, Well, I wasn't getting along too well with Penelope I was sort of afraid of her so I gave her to a girl that used to run an exotic animal rescue. They're getting along beautifully! Had I not been so afraid of her I would have realized that she was actually extremely social :\.... My exboyfriend has the birds but I see them every so often. They're very bonded now, and they go for little flights together in the apartment, its super cute! 

I should probably update this thing more often.... I used to feel the need to update everyday but life has since gotten extremely busy. I suppose its a good thing.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 28, 2012)

YES! I named someone's pet that I've never even met!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes you definitely did JJ! Good call  

I have not posted a picture of Phoenix yet so I feel I should get that up. Mind you she is not litter trained *yay, I get to do the honours!* 












She is just a beauty but I have NO idea what she could be... 
She almost looks like she's got a little bit of Belgian hare in her :/ She's also quite large. This was about the first day I found her so she looks ragged but now since giving her vitamins and alfalfa hay + pellets, it has greatly improved. She's more comfortable too  I'm going to wait until she is spayed to even attempt litter training her. I got her a baby playpen in my room temporarily until I bond her with Peter  

As for Peter, I feel HORRIBLE. I thought that maybe since they've been in the same room together, the ferrets would get along with him.... I let Pandora out first and she seemed to not really acknowledge him which was good because he didn't care. As soon as I let Pippa out, she chased after Peter and definitely tried to attack him *darn instincts!* then after Pandora realized that Pippa was chasing him she started to chase him. Needless to say, they both went back into their cage after that. Poor Peter. I'm hoping having another bun around will bring him some comfort. 

I'm also hoping to move back out in September/October so I'm hoping they get their separate rooms so they don't stress each other out any more than necessary.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 29, 2012)

Awdorable! What's her name?
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 30, 2012)

Her name is Phoenix! She's super gorgeous!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 30, 2012)

She is! Dandelion is wanting to say HI! Check her out!
Jj


----------

